# Good weight for male at 5.7 foot



## MorningStar (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Just wondering if any of you could give me your thoughts on what you think is an ideal muscular weight for someone who is 5.7-foot?

I am currently at 179lbs at 10% bf and i feel fairly big but not big enough. I know this is pretty much what most guys think regarding of how much they weight so i just wanted to throw this out there. It would be good to see pics of anyone else ay this height and weight too  .


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

thats about 12 stone right,i would,nt say thats big ,depends how big you want to be and how hard you are prepared to work for it.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i am same height and feel small at a lean 12.5 stone. when i have been over a stone heavier i have felt big but have had higher bf.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

12 stone on someone 5'7 and low bodyfat would look very decent. As above depends what look you're going for. You can never be too big though  13 stone lean would be good. I think an old member here @L11 was that height and 12.5 stone lean, and he looked awesome.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm same height also and around 12.12 stone, don't feel big at all haha. I reckon around 14 stone for me imo, of course if I got to 14 stone i'd probably still feel small and want to get bigger, just the way it goes isn't in :thumb: .


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Weight means nothing in bodybuilding. You could get two men standing next to each other, tight t-shirts on, both 14 stone and both the same height. I guarantee you the guy with the lower BF will look at least a stone heavier to the eye than the guy carrying a bit of chub.

I'm 15 stone, I feel small and wish I were stronger, but people think I'm heavier than I am and think I can bench more than I can.


----------



## MorningStar (Jul 15, 2013)

179lbs is approx 12.8. I would like to get my self up to about 14stone and cut my self down to about 13 give a few pounds. I think that would make me feel massive.

I will try get some pictures up later on.


----------



## MorningStar (Jul 15, 2013)

Archaic said:


> Weight means nothing in bodybuilding. You could get two men standing next to each other, tight t-shirts on, both 14 stone and both the same height. I guarantee you the guy with the lower BF will look at least a stone heavier to the eye than the guy carrying a bit of chub.
> 
> I'm 15 stone, I feel small and wish I were stronger, but people think I'm heavier than I am and think I can bench more than I can.


15stone at what height?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

MorningStar said:


> 15stone at what height?


5'10 - It's prob about average weight for a guy who works out at my height. I can get to 16 at same BF when have everything nailed 100% with diet, but feel fcuking miserable


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm 5.6 and weigh in at 13.5 stone


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

I always say that when it comes to fitness and bodybuilding it matters more how you look in the mirror then what you weigh. I believe it was Arnold that was the first to say something like this.

Being that was a bit off topic, I'm 5,4 197lbs (about 89kg and about 14 stone)

For a muscular build I'd say 12-13 stone at 5,7 but if you want a bodybuilder look I'd say 14-15 stone at that height


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

I have been 255lb and not fat at 5ft8 and I have been smaller.

I think the best look for my height is 200lb at about 8% bf (so very lean).

This is just my opinion obviously.

It's all individual but you will find there's a point of diminishing returns with 99% of the population where the reactions become more negative than positive.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

I am 5ft 7 an currently weigh 94kg at 18% (roughly) would love to hit 100kg just for bragging right but 95kg at a low bf would be great

It's really downt to yourself an what you feel happy at


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

i'm also the same height, 179lbs and 10% is a decent size for 5'7, i think around 185-195 is ideal for someone that's 5'7


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Depends on your frame. Some people will be a stocky 5'7 others lean.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

MorningStar said:


> 179lbs is approx 12.8.* I would like to get my self up to about 14stone and cut my self down to about 13 give a few pounds.* I think that would make me feel massive.
> 
> I will try get some pictures up later on.


Goal for my upcoming cycle starting in 5 days :thumb: .


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm 5'6 and just over 15stone at mo.

Still don't feel 'big'! Don't think many will ever be happy lol.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

I'm 5 foot 9/10 and 12- 12 and half stone, don't know what makes me


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

gearchange said:


>


Isn't that fella a member on here?


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

Im around that height too mate, if you want to feel massive then bulk up and work hard for it, the more you are prepared to work then the more you will feel like a beast. Good foods like fish and red meat would be good and a drop of hard work, im on the same road as you by the sounds of it.


----------



## MorningStar (Jul 15, 2013)

Keep in mind i have been on a dirty bulk for a month so I don't really look too lean


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Archaic said:


> Weight means nothing in bodybuilding. You could get two men standing next to each other, tight t-shirts on, both 14 stone and both the same height. I guarantee you the guy with the lower BF will look at least a stone heavier to the eye than the guy carrying a bit of chub.
> 
> I'm 15 stone, I feel small and wish I were stronger, but people think I'm heavier than I am and think I can bench more than I can.


I'm 15 stone at 5ft 9 and people are always surprised i weigh that much.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I'm 15 stone at 5ft 9 and people are always surprised i weigh that much.


They think you weigh more or less?

I think the general population would associate a 15 stone guy carrying lowish BF with with power and strength, whereas in reality a guy the same weight/height carrying 6+% more BF could well be a hell of allot stronger.

I'm 15 stone and my BF isn't that low, the top 4 abs are clearly visible and can see seperation in my delts and back, but people seem to think I'm heavier than what I am. I'm not really bothered about weight anymore though tbh, I was 16 stone before stopped training for a year in 2012, I ate fcuk all and drank too much for a solid year. I started back training last summer at 13 stone! I don't mind staying at 15 for the rest of this year, but suppose I will aim for 16 when go back on a blast as never feel completely content...


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

get to 18 stone, paint yourself green, green contact lenses, carry round an inflatable car or motorbike. knee deep in vag.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Archaic said:


> They think you weigh more or less?
> 
> I think the general population would associate a 15 stone guy carrying lowish BF with with power and strength, whereas in reality a guy the same weight/height carrying 6+% more BF could well be a hell of allot stronger.
> 
> I'm 15 stone and my BF isn't that low, the top 4 abs are clearly visible and can see seperation in my delts and back, but people seem to think I'm heavier than what I am. I'm not really bothered about weight anymore though tbh, I was 16 stone before stopped training for a year in 2012, I ate fcuk all and drank too much for a solid year. I started back training last summer at 13 stone! I don't mind staying at 15 for the rest of this year, but suppose I will aim for 16 when go back on a blast as never feel completely content...


People usually think i weigh less.

I'm not that big as you can see in my avi, i do have quite big legs though.


----------



## MorningStar (Jul 15, 2013)

I have seen guys look huge and still weight less than guys who look smaller purely because of lower muscle density. Tight hard muscle will weigh more then muscle inflated with water. It's been able to identify if you have high water or not.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Look good buddy.


----------



## Bdub (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm 5'7 and sitting at 11 stone.

Leanest I've ever been.

I was 13.5 stone couple years ago (not fat) and yet I get more positive comments on my shape now then I did back then.

Saying that, I really should start to bulk again soon.


----------

